# Transom replacement help



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have an 03 crestliner fish Hawke 18.5ftr few people helped me realize the transom is more then likely shot and needing replaced every place I’ve checked with near me doesn’t do it I live in Holmes county.

Looking for a few reputable leads that won’t kill my bank account prefer within 2hrs of Killbuck?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Is it a welded boat with the transom cap and splash well welded in?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Is it a welded boat with the transom cap and splash well welded in?


Its welded on the cap ends of the transom, I believe like 10-15 screws on the rear aluminum going into the wood.

i can get pictures for reference if that’ll help?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

wis2ohio said:


> Its welded on the cap ends of the transom, I believe like 10-15 screws on the rear aluminum going into the wood.
> 
> i can get pictures for reference if that’ll help?


If it's wood on aluminum, it's not too hard to do. Pics below show original as I bought 1960s era14ft Sea Nymph with transom of chipboard. Take the old out carefully, pattern onto 1.5 or better thickness of kiln dried white oak. I coated the whole thing with Flex Seal spray and put it on wet, more across the top to seal the aluminum to the wood, and put the bolts in wet as well. Solid as a rock.

In Holmes County you should have plenty of Amish woodshops that can supply the wodd and even cdut it to your pattern. 

Dennis


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll bet your looking between 3 and 4 k to have someone do it. If your handy try it yourself.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I would love to do it myself I just don’t have the time between 2 jobs and a family plus I don’t have any of the tools or way to hoist my motor off the boat.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Post a few pics of the back of your rig. Once everything is out of the way, it’s not too bad.

I’ve done a few, they get easier and easier.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Sent you a PM with a request for specific pics. From googling pics, it looks like your transom shouldn’t be too tough.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I’m in Wellington if you want to bring it to me for a quote. I just finished the third transom for this season.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I’m in Wellington if you want to bring it to me for a quote. I just finished the third transom for this season.


I’ll see what this guy tells me on Friday then get ahold you


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello,
I have a related issue. Would appreciate any input from this community. 
I have a 2006 Lund Baron with a 250 Mercury and a 15 kicker. 
Last year I stopped by a Lund dealer in Port Clinton for a question about an unrelated issue. The sales manager came out and within a few minutes stated I have a bad transom. 
You can imagine my surprise. I had no reason to doubt the man, (this particular dealership has a good reputation). However the transom seemed solid and I have never experienced any problems with it. 
To make a long story short, I asked this dealership to give me an estimate. It took a while because they were getting pricing information from Lund, (recommended a Lund composite transom). The resulting estimate was very high dollar. The majority of the cost was labor. 
I took the boat to two other shops for an estimate. Both shops stated that the transom seemed solid. However both shops stated the only way to be 100% sure is to dismantle it and look at it. 
Has anyone else had a similar experience? If so, what was your course of action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I would think that one of the best ways to check it out would be with a Marine Surveyor. They got water meters to test it for water saturation which leads to wood rot. Just my 2 cents. IMHO it would be kind of difficult to determine bad wood that’s not visible. You can also do a half ass test by tilting your big outboard and get some help in pulling down on it and see if it is pushing your transom in,that may be telling you something there. Good luck ..


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Water can enter your transom at multiple spots and there's no stopping it. The drain holes in the transom are always letting water in or ou, they are not sealed. The transom cap gets water splashed up in it when waves hit the back of the boat (not sealed). The cap at the corner isn't water proof. To add to it all extra weight put on the transom lowers it in the water and excels the water situation. Unless your motor rocks up and down with force I'd say your good.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I’m in Wellington if you want to bring it to me for a quote. I just finished the third transom for this season.


EyeCatchEm,
See my post above. Have you worked on anything similar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Parris Island said:


> EyeCatchEm,
> See my post above. Have you worked on anything similar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve replaced more Lund transoms than any other boat. There’s ways to get a good idea but being experienced with transom issues makes it easier for me than the average boater. That being said, good ply wood that is sealed correctly will last 30-40 years.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I’ve replaced more Lund transoms than any other boat. There’s ways to get a good idea but being experienced with transom issues makes it easier for me than the average boater. That being said, good ply wood that is sealed correctly will last 30-40 years.


Would you have time to look at my boat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Parris Island said:


> Would you have time to look at my boat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, send me a text! 440-453-0909


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

Parris Island said:


> Hello,
> I have a related issue. Would appreciate any input from this community.
> I have a 2006 Lund Baron with a 250 Mercury and a 15 kicker.
> Last year I stopped by a Lund dealer in Port Clinton for a question about an unrelated issue. The sales manager came out and within a few minutes stated I have a bad transom.
> ...


I have a lund baron also,,, 2000 model 2150, 200 mercury 15 merc kicker,,, I checked the transom and it was soft tap in a couple places.. check by tapping around the transom and listen for hollow sounds and soft return on the hammer.. tap lightly,, Since I love my baron and was determined to keep it,, I opted to spend the money and took it to ny and had the composite transom installed,, the cost $4000. I had rot up near the scuppers and probably could have run the boat for serveral years before facing the issue, but now I don't worry about rotting ever... they did a great job... Good luck as you know those boats are hard to come by...and actually that is the price of a new sonar? ..


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> I have a lund baron also,,, 2000 model 2150, 200 mercury 15 merc kicker,,, I checked the transom and it was soft tap in a couple places.. check by tapping around the transom and listen for hollow sounds and soft return on the hammer.. tap lightly,, Since I love my baron and was determined to keep it,, I opted to spend the money and took it to ny and had the composite transom installed,, the cost $4000. I had rot up near the scuppers and probably could have run the boat for serveral years before facing the issue, but now I don't worry about rotting ever... they did a great job... Good luck as you know those boats are hard to come by...and actually that is the price of a new sonar? ..


What was the name of the place that done your transom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

Parris Island said:


> What was the name of the place that done your transom?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was Anchor Marine on Grand Island Ny.. they did a great job,, There weren't any access panels to get inside boat to part of the transom they had to cut out a couple places but they made really nice access panels out of diamond plate, and at the top of the transom they had to access transom... They took their time and did a professional job.. this was not a job that I would have done myself and I have redone a couple of boats clear down to the bare hull,,, If you send me your contact number I will send you a short video on how it turned out.. I am not sure how to upload it to this site,,, tom


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

Parris Island said:


> What was the name of the place that done your transom?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent a small video to the contact number you sent me,,, it went to another individual,,, don't know what to say,,,


----------

